# Placement of Rear Surround Speakers 7.1



## Sigerson (Dec 3, 2010)

Hi All. I have a question about placement for my rear speakers. The speakers I have are Snell SR5 (see Pic) and I'm unable to follow the standard guideline (135 to 150 degrees from the listening position) for mounting these speakers because the door is part of the back wall (see pic). Also, because of where the rack currently is, the speakers will have to be a a couple of feet higher than the side surrounds. Will this make a tremendous difference. Is there some workaround I haven't thought of?


----------



## Peter Loeser (Aug 11, 2012)

Having the rears higher than the sides is ok. In your case I'd put one just inside the door on one side and the other one the same distance from the room center (for symmetry). Looks like they will be closer to each other than ideal but should still give you the desired effect.


----------



## mr_tv (Mar 18, 2014)

I have my rear surrounds back further than normal and it has turned out ok. I have a door very similar to your situation. I put the two speakers in and not having the ability to move them, I think it has turned out ok.


----------

